# For you gals out there



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

leather-skull-purse


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh my gosh! I LOVE IT!!! Now if he would only do a complete upper torso bag....afraid I couldn't fit half my 'stuff' in that one little skull...just my lip gloss alone would take up the bottom half...Ha ha!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Oh my gosh! I LOVE IT!!! Now if he would only do a complete upper torso bag....afraid I couldn't fit half my 'stuff' in that one little skull...just my lip gloss alone would take up the bottom half...Ha ha!


Backpack torso?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Uhm....yes, that would be lovely! Thanks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL. I love this!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really cool! That would go with my skull cowboy boots!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if he makes whale skull purses? That should be big enough for Pumpkin5's purse items:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG, that might clear out lines at the super market quickly, hahaha


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ass bag = will fit EVERYTHING.......


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dixie said:


> OMG, that might clear out lines at the super market quickly, hahaha


THANK YOU! I got a good cackle out of that.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I think people in my town would definitely freak out when they saw that! But I do like the idea of a torso backpack!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you saying it couldn't be used as a "man-bag"?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Are you saying it couldn't be used as a "man-bag"?


(biting tongue, really REALLY hard...)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL well.............. no......... taking Debbie's lead and biting tongue as well.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think this is something my daughter would like very much!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Are you saying it couldn't be used as a "man-bag"?


Well, I know_* I*_ don't have the accessories for it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool lookin' but i don't use a purse. might fit on the back of my scoot though..muahahah


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Something tells me my wife will not give up her Michael Kors for this, but it would be fun


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy crud!! That's amazing!


----------

